# TUFF dogs Story 7/2008



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a story...
It is apparent that the perfect, loving dog ended up in the perfect, loving arms!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems like it was just meant to be! I'm glad you and Tuff have each other. He sounds like a great dog. It's nice to know he will get a tender touch and be able to curl up at your feet each night.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a lovely story. He was obviously meant to be with you and your wife.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think Tuff ever had any doubt where he belonged.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy! You are both blessed to have found each other!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great story. Tuff sure is living the good life now. Like most tripods I've met he seems perfectly happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I don't think Tuff ever had any doubt where he belonged.


How true !!! What a wonderful, touching story. Tuff is finally living the life he was born to live. He's a most handsome best buddy !!!!!! :smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great story. It sounds like Tuff picked you to be his new family by visiting all the time. He is so handsome and it looks like he is loving his new life and lovin the souped up golf cart. That is way cool. It was meant to be for you to be a family.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What touching story  So glad he found you and your wife! Bless you both for taking him in


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

some things are just meant to be arent they 
he is gorgeous


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR POSTING TUFF'S STORY & GIVING HIM THE BEAUTIFUL LIFE 

*HUGS TO TUFF AND HIS MOM & DAD*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful story, Tuff did find a great home. He is beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It really seems as though Tuff wanted to be yours from the get-go. I would like to meet the Tuff Dog someday.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

What a handsome dog- your story brought a tear to my eye- no doubt you were all meant to be together.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup, meant to be, as my mom would say... I love your posts about Tuff.. He knew all along where he belonged, didn't he?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like Tuff is livin' the good life. Great story, happy ending


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> What a story...
> It is apparent that the perfect, loving dog ended up in the perfect, loving arms!


Couldn't have said it better, myself!

I predict a long happy loving relationship in your future!

SJ


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

It looks like it was meant to be...hes a handsome guy! Enjoy him!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What a touching story. sometimes the best things comes to us when we aren't looking.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would like to meet the Tuff Dog someday.


Me, too! It's obvious how much you've fallen for this pup, and Tuff's smiles echo his feelings for you


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww...what a happy ending!!! Nice place you got there! Love the golf cart!!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

What a wonderful story. I'm so glad you found each other!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks my GRF friends for the nice comments!! 

Ive said this before, but I have been a member of many forums on a lot of different subjects and by far this is the best. You all make it that way!!

Had Tuff dog not literally wandered into my life I would not know of how great Golden's are or how wonderful the people who love them are.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Alan, Tuff dog picked well. A big hug for that handsome pup, please.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a touching story. Sounds to me like destiny.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I just love Tuff's story and had to bring it up to the top again!

So you've had him a couple years now, right? How old is he now?

Does he ever go back to visit his previous owners or do they every inquire about him? 

Was Tuff his first name or did you guy change it to Tuff?

Tuff is certainly a special kind of guy and if you guys ever make it to the PNW I hope I have the pleasure of meeting you all!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, I did wonder that...so great to know!! Thanks for sharing. Your love for your dog is so apparent - it's so great that you've found each other!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

What a wonderful story and Tuff is a handsome guy. Thank you so much for bringing this thread back up for those of us that are still fairly new.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I just love Tuff's story and had to bring it up to the top again!
> 
> So you've had him a couple years now, right? How old is he now?
> 
> ...



Thank you... very much...I have had the pleasure of Tuffs company for almost 3 years. Officially I guess you could say he has belonged to me.. or me to him... for just 2 years. We do visit with his previous owners and their kids stop by often and play with Tuff. They are a busy farming family and I guess just could not take up the time with Tuff that he needed.

They have a couple of ankle biters running around their house now. 

Tuff has always been his name.... however I do call him.."Butt Head" and "Big Red" sometimes :uhoh:

Ya know he is a special guy... but not any more so than any of our beloved Golden friends!

Give Jazz & Jules hugs and belly rubs from us!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Tuff's story...sounds like he picked the best family.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats a very nice story, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sometimes animals pick us instead of the other way around.

Tuff knew who he wanted to live with and it sure sounds like he is very, very happy.

I found my first golden when I went fishing. I didn't even know what breed he was when I brought home my 95 lb catch. That is how I found out how loving GRs are.

Give your big red boy a big smooch from me (even though my tongue is clean).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I just love Tuff's story and had to bring it up to the top again!
> 
> So you've had him a couple years now, right? How old is he now?
> 
> ...


 
Jazz & Jules, Thank You for posting Tuff's story, I was not a member of the forum when it was first posted.
AlanK, sounds like Tuff has it made, you and your wife gave him a wonderful home. His life is everything a Golden deserves.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I love Tuff's story. Alan, you are way too modest when you say:


> Ya know he is a special guy... but not any more so than any of our beloved Golden friends!


He is very special - he's your best friend!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad you and Tuff found each other and that you both found us at GRF!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tuff dog sure is handsome. I'm so glad that things turned out the way they did - meant to be.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like he was picking you. What a neat story. Thanks you for sharing.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Great story! Tuff found the right home!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Tuff Story! Thanks for letting him share your life...and live inside your home & heart! "Butt Head" & "Big Red" must fit lovingly...such a Handsome Boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Often wondered what Tuff's story was, especially when you had another dog visit (was it last year).

Thanks for sharing his story, but most importantly for sharing him with us.

Big hugs on their way for Tuff


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I never heard Tuff Dog's story, and it is a beautiful one with a happy happy ending. He is a handsome boy, and obviously very smart, after all, look who he chose for a furever family!!!!! I love Tuff Dog!:--heart:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

Alan

How is it possible you wrote Tuff's story so long ago and I never saw it!?

I would say that Tuff sure wandered into the right arms-you and your wifes.

What a beautiful story and I love the pictures!

Looks like you have the same pool that Ken and I do!

I love stories with SUCH HAPPY ENDINGS!

Tuff is a GORGEOUS BOY!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I never saw it before either. Yesterday a mention of Tuff's previous life came up in another Thread and then today _The Tuff and Alan Story_ pops up.

I had not heard of the umbilical cord wrapping around a pup's leg before. I hope it's not common. He's adjusted beautifully...probably 'cause he was meant to be this way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This story just proves that not only is tuff good looking, he's smart too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Bumping up Tuff's Story and how he found Alan and his wife!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks again friends....Tuff is my best buddy and constant companion. My wife is sometimes jealous of our relationship...lol. 

We drive into town every other Saturday morning and walk and visit the with whoever happens to be about. Him and I are just a couple of rag tag backwoods country boys and somewhat rough around the edges. I do not even see him as having any type of disability. 

Anyway thanks to everyone for your kind words.

My friend Tuff thanks you also.
This is one of my favorite pictures of him getting ready for a walk out back... and depicts his love for life!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweetie pie  Great pic of Mr Tuff!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a beautiful dog!!! When I was first looking for golden's many, many years ago there was a certain look I was looking for in their eyes...you know that kind, gentle, happy, curious look.

Tuff has all of the above and then some - again what a beautiful dog.

Pete


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Mr. Tuff looks so happy. I never knew is story so I'm glad it was bumped up. What ever happened to Mr. Tuff's friend that kept coming into your yard?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Tuff

You are a beauty and you have a wonderful Mom and Dad!!

Have fun, Tuff, that's what life is all about!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a lovely story, glad you have each other in your lives...it was meant to be.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tuff, picked you, as his dad.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I missed this first time around too. So glad this story got brought forward again. I can't imagine a better character reference than to be chosen by a Golden. God bless you all!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a sweet story  cutie pie too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up Tuff's Story!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I know this is old news however TuffDog is doing good after all of these years. The old rascal today 8/20/14. I took him out to potty before the storms set in.The Golden Retriever community and GRF is the best bunch of friends we could ever know.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

AlanK said:


> I know this is old news however TuffDog is doing good after all of these years. The old rascal today 8/20/14. I took him out to potty before the storms set in.The Golden Retriever community and GRF is the best bunch of friends we could ever know.


WOW this thread was started 6 years ago, with pictures of a young handsome golden! Now years later...a handsome older golden, but still the looker I see 

Thanks for sharing your story with us all....I really did enjoy reading about how Tuff found you both


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Melfice said:


> WOW this thread was started 6 years ago, and with pictures of a young handsome golden! Now years later...a handsome older golden, but still the looker I see
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with us all....I really did enjoy reading about how Tuff found you both


Thanks so much. He has been an exceptional pooch, family member and a gentleman.
Golden Retrievers have an uncanny way of stealing humans hearts. :yes:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

AlanK said:


> Thanks so much. He has been an exceptional pooch, family member and a gentleman.
> Golden Retrievers have an uncanny way of stealing humans hearts. :yes:


Haha yes they do! Goldens are great and wonderful friends. I do have a question. Does Tuff walk and make visits to his old owners? Or does he not roam free anymore


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

AlanK said:


> Thanks so much. He has been an exceptional pooch, family member and a gentleman.
> Golden Retrievers have an uncanny way of stealing humans hearts. :yes:


They certainly do, and reading about Tuffs adventures always makes me smile!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

This was my first opportunity to learn the story of Tuff and you. I've always believed God gave dogs the gift of discernment. Tuff picked the right buddy and you both got the blessings!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*



AlanK said:


> Several folks had asked about how Tuff dog lost his leg and how I ended up with him. I have finally gotten around to it so here goes.
> 
> Tuff was born with his mothers cord wrapped around his leg and it was severely deformed. My Friends and neighbors got him from the breeder and after the vet recommended an amputation they had the operation performed.
> 
> ...


Alan

I can't believe I'VE NEVER SEEN Tuff's story before-I am so glad to read it!
You, Tuff, and your wife were all meant for one another! I love that boy!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Melfice said:


> Haha yes they do! Goldens are great and wonderful friends. I do have a question. Does Tuff walk and make visits to his old owners? Or does he not roam free anymore


No Tuff does not leave our property anymore. We ride our 4-wheeler buggy over to their farm occasionally and visit. This photo was back in 2011 during a visit to the farm. Tuff's step sister jumped up to greet him and his original Mom is at the back of the buggy. We are all good friends.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice picture and thanks for answering my question 

Tuff has the good life indeed. I love your sig picture...he looks awesome and I love your front yard! I really want to live in a place like this...in the country


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

The only thing that Tuff could be more fortunate in finding an owner that loves him like you is to find an owner that loves him like you that has Rhino to take him off road in


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He still looks great after these few years. I never knew your story before either. Glad you brought this thread back to life!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely to see Tuff out and about - give him an extra hug from us


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*



AlanK said:


> I know this is old news however TuffDog is doing good after all of these years. The old rascal today 8/20/14. I took him out to potty before the storms set in.The Golden Retriever community and GRF is the best bunch of friends we could ever know.


Tuff you sure look WONDERFUL after all of these years. I know you love your Dad and Mom very much and they ADORE you!! It was a very lucky day you all found one another! Tucker and Tonka send their love!

:wavey::wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I adore Tuff Dog, and I wish he could play with Sir Finn just once!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I adore Tuff Dog, and I wish he could play with Sir Finn just once!


I agree Jill. Too bad so many miles are between us. We love Mr. Finn a bunch from afar.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a great story! Just saw this thread today. I had not noticed that Tuff was a three legged Golden. He is one great dog and you guys were meant to be together.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> What a great story! Just saw this thread today. I had not noticed that Tuff was a three legged Golden. He is one great dog and you guys were meant to be together.


 Thanks Dave. He may be missing a leg however he has the same big heart as all of our Golden friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Alan:

How is our Tuff dog doing? Think of him all of the time!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Alan:
> 
> How is our Tuff dog doing? Think of him all of the time!


Sir Tuff is doing very well Karen.. Sorry I did not reply before now :doh:
This notification has been sitting in my in box for over three months and I missed it. I have no excuse my friend. Hope you are well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love that Tuffest of dogs. . .


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I know this is an old post but on "TuffDogs" Facebook page its shows that Tuff has passed away sometime in early December (2018). :crying::crying::crying:
So sad to hear of his passing, as his strength to overcome his disability was always something we all admired. 

His Facebook page LINK...
https://www.facebook.com/TuffDog-145865302108102/

You left a lasting impression on all who knew about you Tuff, you won't be forgotten.
RIP (Run in Paradise) Tuff...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We miss you Tuff, so sad to hear of his passing.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

soxOZ said:


> I know this is an old post but on "TuffDogs" Facebook page its shows that Tuff has passed away sometime in early December (2018). :crying::crying::crying:


I saw this too. Sorry sorry to see it.
Sorry for your loss AlanK.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw it as well and was so sad. There was something so special about TuffDog and the love Alan had for him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The loss of a legend...I'm very sorry for your loss, Alan. Tuff was a great dog.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this. I read the first story thinking it was just today. And now I’m in tears. Afraid tomorrow I’m going to have to go through with my lab what I just went through with my prior Golden in April. ?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Tuff.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I was fortunate to have TuffDog with me for 10+ years. He had turned 13 sometime this past summer.

He went peacefully to the Rainbow Bridge last week. 

Al


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Tuffdog, he was such a special boy and is missed......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a precious, unique boy. So very sorry for your loss Alan.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tuff Dog has a special place here on GRF, so many good stories. It is hard to believe he's gone. I know in my heart there is a special place in heaven for dogs. Sigh..... AlanK, my heart goes out to you on the loss of your special boy. Hold on tight to all those wonderful memories.


----------

